
Animals Keep Creating Mysteries by Sounding Weird - glassworm
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/01/sound-haunted-diplomats-cuba-crickets/579637/
======
hwayne
What, no love for the fox shriek?
[https://youtu.be/zBpZTo1dlPM?t=26](https://youtu.be/zBpZTo1dlPM?t=26)

Also, not as ungodly as the other examples, but I always liked that bald
eagles chirped:
[https://youtu.be/PQ2uMauyBow?t=36](https://youtu.be/PQ2uMauyBow?t=36)

